# Recommendations for NC35 Skintone



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay - so i see a lot of WOC recommendations for blushes/bronzers etc but i've noticed when i've searched i've only found great recs for NC40+ and some of the colors mentioned i don't know would look good on me... 

But i'm trying to look for everyday items for my NC35 skin:

i'm looking for everyday:

Peachy Blush (prefer MAC brand or dupe) - both matte and shimmery
Countour/bronzers (Prefer MAC brand or dupe)


and what are some everyday eyeshadow colors you'd all recommend (that is office safe/neutral 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## thiscarmen (Mar 20, 2010)

Yay I'm an NC35 too!

For a matte peach blush, I like Gingerly.  It looks kinda brownish orangey and gross in the pan, but on the cheeks it looks so gorgeously peach.

For bronzer, I really like Benefit Hoola.  It looks really nice and doesn't look muddy or dirty.

Everyday shadow colours:
Brule or Blac Type: All over the lid, and it's light enough to cancel out any discolouration on the lid, but dark enough to look skin colourish.

Cork: Matte soft brown.  Really awesome for the crease.

Handwritten: Dark brown that you can pop into the outer v for some more definition.

Shroom: Perfect highlight.  Just a little bit lighter than the skin colour, and the shimmery-ness is just perfect so it's not like a complete disco ball.

Satin Taupe/Patina: Either of these can be layered onto the lid for a shimmery look.  These are both really unique but quite neutral colours.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 20, 2010)

Woo hoo an NC35! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i few of those i have, others i have been really wanting or interested in but wasn't sure (i posted in the highlight/base thread in the other forum).. 

thanks for posting!


----------



## obscuria (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm an NC30-35 depending on the season. A good peachy blush is Gingerly, I also like Style (which is a brighter peach/orangey blush...in love with it)

And for bronzer, I just use Laguna from NARS


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 20, 2010)

i actually had Style on my "to buy" blush list..

and had thought about NARS laguna or luster? so i'll keep those on my list too and swatch them when i can!


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Mar 21, 2010)

Mac Melba  blush.


----------



## HoneyDip (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm NC35 too & I can only agree with thiscarmen.. most of the products she mentioned are my faves too!!
For shimmery peachy blushes I also love springsheen.. and peachtwist, which is a darker color (love it for summertime!).  they both are sheertone shimmers with a beautiful sheen!

My everyday neutrals are: Shroom, Cork, All that glitters, Ricepaper, Satin Taupe, Mulch, Sable, Brun =)


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you! I'm thinking about hitting the MAC store later today - hopefully i'll either get a few mentioned shadows.. or at least be able to swatch them!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2010)

Another NC30-35 here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are some of my favourite blushes I wear to office:
1. Cubic
2. Eversun (beauty powder blush)
3. Peachykeen
4. Dirty Plum 
5. Dollymix
6. Nars Deep Throat

For bronzers, I like:
1. Too Faced Beach Bunny
2. Smashbox Fusion Soft Light in Dusk

Office safe eye shadows:
1. Sable
2. Shale
3. Ricepaper
4. Shroom
5. Hypnotizing
6. Brun
7. Style Snob 

HTH


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_and had thought about NARS laguna or luster? so i'll keep those on my list too and swatch them when i can!_

 
Oh i LOVE LOVE LOVE Luster!! I think Luster is a definite must. It gives a very natural glow with just the right amount of glimmer. Laguna is my first and only bronzer so i can't really say much except that i like it and it doesn't give that dirty or too orangey look i see people with.

I'm an NC30 - NC35 depending on season.

Blushes: NARS Deep Throat is a lovely one to have too (better than Orgasm)
Eyeshadows: Satin Taupe, Mulch and Shroom (but i've been wanting to try Ricepaper)


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! i'm loving the suggestions thus far!!

of course when i went to go to the MAC store, they were sold out most of the colors mentioned lol.. so i have to go back this week preferrably thursday i hope.. and go!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 23, 2010)

Peach blush with shimmer-MAC Stlye, matte- MAC Peaches
Bronzer-Too Faced Sun Bunny, NARS Laguna
Everyday shadows-Too Faced's Natural Eye kit or their Sexpresso/Peach Fuzz shadow duo. MAC Espresso, All That Glitter's,Nylon

You might really like the NARS Laguna/Orgasm duo too.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone know how similar MAC Style, Peaches & Melba are on NC35 skin? or swatches for them for me to compare? in the swatch MAC blush thread - couldn't find these..

I saw the too faced sun bunny bronzer and really liked that.. and I looked at NARS Laguna when i stopped by this weekend, but it seems super dark? didn't get to swatch as i was getting kinda sick and didn't want to touch anything lol just look.

thanks for all the recommendations!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 28, 2010)

wanted to add on here

what is a good concealer for nc35 skin (for dark under eye circles as well as uneven skin (some darker areas on my sides of chin/jawline if that makes sense)


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 28, 2010)

I wear Too Faced's herbal eye base/concealer in Hollywood medium. It's a golden peachy shade and covers darkness really well. MAC Peaches looks just like Style except it's a sheertone so it's matte, Style has a pretty shimmer. Sun Bunny is a really good bronzer because u get 2 shades to custom blend, plus the compact is huge and it's sooo pigmented, it will last forever.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for the reply! I do appreciate that!

i've been eyeing peaches and style blush this whole time that i've posted.. AHHH! lol. i want all of them!

but i think since summer is just around the corner, goign to look for a good bronzer and i think Sun Bunny sounds like it would fit the bill toO!


----------

